# They keep getting pregnant, and he doesn't know why...



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

That will be my second post in rants in just 3 days. But I just can't help myself.

There is no need for me to write a lot. It should be enough to ready this CL ad:
http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pet/4860117525.html


I am about to write this person to take Biology 101 asap. Or to talk to someone about "when mom and dad love each other very much in a special way..." stuff. Oh boy, why is there no way in law to punish such idiots?

M.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would write them to identify males and remove them. 

I would see if they can help: http://www.smallangelsrescue.org/ https://www.facebook.com/pages/GRATitude-Rat-Rescue/217125965019246


----------



## Galaxy13Gecko (Dec 6, 2014)

Figures, I'm looking for two rats and cant find any and this idiot is drowning in them 
Wish it was easier to get them across the border, Id love a couple


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Galaxy13Gecko said:


> Figures, I'm looking for two rats and cant find any and this idiot is drowning in them
> Wish it was easier to get them across the border, Id love a couple


I got curious and looked around...kijji and CraigsList have some postings near Vancouver for rats?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I mean technically you could contact animal services about them since this is technically a hoarding case (unintentional or not), but that wouldn't help the rats much, just put an end to this idiot's pet privileges.

What's really unfortunate about this is that he's probably going to send pregnant females home with 50% of adopters -_-


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Not only I reacted to this posting. People of Facebook rat rehoming group noticed it too, and also suggested calling in AC. I doubt that would do much, as there is little direct evidence a harm is being done to rats. Idk if AC will react to hoarders.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

This came across my feed yesterday and I was just as outraged. Apparently this is a money game as the OP has been doing this for several months. Apparently the photo of the babies isn't recent either and was used for another post he did several months ago.


----------



## Galaxy13Gecko (Dec 6, 2014)

Nanashi, I was talking about mismarked and blue ones. Can't seem to find any out here. I do have a lead on a rattery that does Berkshires though.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Galaxy13Gecko said:


> Nanashi, I was talking about mismarked and blue ones. Can't seem to find any out here. I do have a lead on a rattery that does Berkshires though.


Honestly, you're probably better off looking at ALL rats in your area and picking based on personality/health rather than markings. I've always found that rats I initially think aren't very attractive visually end up being the best rats  My PEW, Albus, is a good example of this. I always told myself I'd never get a PEW, but I'm sooooo glad that I did.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I messaged gRATitude Rat Rescue the link. I swear, it is always MD!


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

PawsandClaws, it is not only in MD, but there seems to be an abundance of irresposible people here. Or maybe we're just biased because we are here.


----------

